# Smucker's Uncrustables P&J Sandwiches!



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

These things are great and convenient! I pick up a box of like 20 at Costco for $10....throw a few on the counter to defrost for a while and suck 'em back. In fact, I'm having some now. Everything should be this easy, good and cheap. If you never tried 'em, by all means do. Great for a late night munch when you're half loaded. LOL! :tongue1:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My daughter loves them, great little grab and go for her!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

We eat a ton of these LOL


----------

